# Wine funktioniert nicht



## Pep4si (2. März 2012)

Naja ,ich hatte auf meinem alten PC gerne hin und wieder ein paar Spiele über wine gespielt.
Jezt habe ich mir für neuere Spiele einen Gaming PC geholt, jedoch jedes mal wenn von irgendeinem spiel, selbst wenn es in der appdb als problemlos gekennzeichnet wird, die installation abgeschlossen ist kann ich es nicht Spielen. Jedes Mal kommt die gleiche Meldung, welche einem sehr hilfreich mitteilt dass en Fehler imProgramm aufgetreten ist und das wars dann.Da ich noch nirgends gelesen habe dass bei jemandem sogut wie nichts auf Wine läuft ,wollte ich grad mal nachfragen ob jemand vielleicht mit diesem Problem bekannt ist.
Danke im Voraus
Pep4si


----------



## threadi (3. März 2012)

Genaue Fehlermeldung?
Welche Wine-Version?


----------



## Pep4si (3. März 2012)

Die Fehlermeldung? Im Programm (Programmname).exe trat ein Fehler auf.
Das wars, keine Detailoption oder so.


----------



## threadi (4. März 2012)

Hast Du es über die Konsole gestartet? Dort sollte eigentlich mehr zu sehen sein als nur dieser Satz.


----------

